

Help Wanted: VP of Product eyenetra.com from MIT Media Lab - nobabel

I'm co-founding a company based around www.eyenetra.com, a radically low cost mobile eye diagnostic from MIT Media Lab that allows anyone with a smart phone and NETRA clip-on to take their own eye exam and receive a prescription for glasses. Our aim is to empower hundreds of millions around the globe by democratizing access to health care, starting with eye care.&#60;p&#62;We've presented at TEDxBoston, have been written about on NYTimes, Wired, FastCompany, and appeared on CNN, and have won first prize at Vodafone Wireless Innovation Project -- we are now ready to spin out of MIT Media Lab and get this thing to market!&#60;p&#62;I am searching for a VP of Product to lead on the product development. This is a key role in leading a technical team to convert our current prototype into a marketable product.&#60;p&#62;If you have 5-8+ years of experience, are passionate about radically improving how people get health care in this world, and fit the following criteria, please email me at drschafran(at)gmail(dot)com&#60;p&#62;1. Hardware+Software integration experience (not necessarily electronics or optics, more on the full product integration)
2. Consumer products experience (obviously mobile phone clip-ons would be most ideal)
3. Have successfully taken a prototype to market (especially in developing world)
4. Can manage a diverse technical team (ie software dev/UI design, industrial design, optics engineering, etc) w/ strong product strategy/vision&#60;p&#62;Position will be based in either the Bay Area or Boston areas.&#60;p&#62;David
drschafran(at)gmail(dot)com
======
curt
Just sent you an email... We should talk. Even if there isn't a match, I love
to help companies like yours.

